# Iconic Arms - BFDI edition



## Hambrew (Jun 7, 2020)

Four said:
			
		

> No flying allowed!







			
				Pin said:
			
		

> Oh, thats an easy choice, Teardrop! You don't need immunity, everyone loves you!


 shown is the Hand-Powered Recovery Center​


----------

